# Converting my 130mm Fox 34 to 150mm worth it on Scott Spark?



## mrdoubtfull (May 25, 2021)

So I have a Scott Spark 910 2021 and so far I love it!

It's 130mm front and 120mm rear. 

Sometimes I wish I went with more of a tail bike with 130-150mm rear.

But since I have the Spark already, would it be worth converting the fork to a 150mm from its stock 130mm form?

Would it make the bike feel unbalanced?

Anyone running a 140-150mm fork paired with a 120mm rear bike and can comment?

Thanks!


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

You’ll almost certainly void the warranty.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The_Bob (Jan 16, 2018)

Doing that you'll raise the bottom bracket height quite a bit and slacken the head angle and seat tube angle by about a degree. The benefits of the extra travel will be undone by having a bike that climbs and handles worse. If you want a burlier bike, sell the Spark and look at a Genius or something similar


----------



## rideit (Jan 22, 2004)

In this case, ’more (would be) less”.


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

Is the Spark not enough bike for some of the terrain you ride, or have you just spent too much time on the internet and got yourself convinced that more fork is better?

Like others have said, you're going to change the way the bike rides. I'd consider a new bike entirely if you feel underbiked.


----------



## Zeroselect (Aug 12, 2021)

The_Bob said:


> Doing that you'll raise the bottom bracket height quite a bit and slacken the head angle and seat tube angle by about a degree. The benefits of the extra travel will be undone by having a bike that climbs and handles worse. If you want a burlier bike, sell the Spark and look at a Genius or something similar


Wouldn't increasing your Sag to match up with the same height as the previous forks work?


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

How about getting better performance out of your travel?
I'd check into upgrades to your existing fork damper. A Grip2 instead of the Fit4 is a possibility. 
Next I'd go with a better fork. Manitou Mezzer can go down to 140 with more adjustability than your Fox 34.
Or for a lot more money read the posts on an EXT Era. (203) EXT Era Fork ego-less discussion thread | Page 27 | Mountain Bike Reviews Forum (mtbr.com)


----------



## acedeuce802 (Jun 30, 2017)

Zeroselect said:


> Wouldn't increasing your Sag to match up with the same height as the previous forks work?


No, then you'll have a fork that's too soft


----------



## Shane5001 (Dec 18, 2013)

I wouldn't hesitate to try it for a second, but I'm not one to break frames. I've had good luck staying in the +/- 20mm travel range, almost always +. I currently have 2 bikes designed for 100mm forks, both have 120 bolted to them, both ride excellent. My old niner rip was designed for 120/120, I ran 120, 130 and 140, actually wouldn't have hesitated to try 150 on that frame. If the air springs are reasonably cheap and accessible, maybe you could buy a 140 and 150? Currently at 130, if 25% sag, you're sitting putting you at 97.5mm, 140mm would ride at 105mm, only 7.5mm difference when seated, doubt most would notice difference in ride quality. 150, 15mm difference, the bike will definitely feel different, you might prefer it, might hate it.


----------



## dllawson819 (Feb 22, 2019)

You may get better responses by posting this question in the Scott sub-forum. Running a 140mm fork is very popular on the Ibis Ripley and you can buy a Pivot Trail 429 "Enduro" with a 140mm Fox 36. The Spark looks like a similar bike, so you might really like changing the travel to 140mm.


----------



## The_Bob (Jan 16, 2018)

The Spark is the same frame as the 100mm RC, so at 130mm it is probably getting to the limits of what it can handle. Having owned that generation of Spark, I would not go more than the 130mm it comes with stock. It is not meant to be a rowdy trail bike like a Spur or Ripley, it is much closer to a super capable XC bike, like an Epic EVO


----------



## paramount3 (Jul 13, 2014)

Worth it? No.


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

Split the difference and go 140mm.


----------



## Sloth Monster (Dec 18, 2007)

I am riding a tallboy 3 with 140 mm fox 34. Works well with 110 in rear. 140 is max on a 29 34 fox 34. 
Stock for 29 setup on the tb is 120 fork but sc said 140 would be ok.


----------

